# Used ariens 1128 PRO



## razzorm (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm going to look at an Ariens 1128PRO tomorrow AM. Listed as model #924508. My research makes me believe this was made in 2003 or 2004. Am I right or could it be newer? Pictures show it as a very clean and well cared for machine.
It's advertised at $750. If it seems good I may offer $650 to $700 tops. Any thoughts?

Thanks
Ray
new here today


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The price may factor where you live. But to me that's a pretty hefty price. Condition also plays into the price. I think if it is from that era, and in mint cond, maybe $400, on the higher end.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

14 years old $300-350 tops. Take the belly pan off and look around inside.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I have the same exact machine, 2003 vintage. If you post links or pics, or have questions, i can help you out.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Made in 2002, 2003 or 2004.
Which makes it 17, 16 or 15 years old.


(2004 model year would be 15 years old right now, not 14..new machines out right now are 2019 model year.)


Scot


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Made in 2002, 2003 or 2004.
> Which makes it 17, 16 or 15 years old.
> 
> 
> ...


Dealers are still selling 2018 models. So it can still be *14* years young or older. Let's not split hairs Scotty.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

By the way I know some dealers still have 2016's and older that they are trying to sell.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> By the way I know some dealers still have 2016's and older that they are trying to sell.


Who, where, what models ?


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I sold an 1128 for 500 It was in nice shape, I probably could have held out for 600 but I wanted it gone.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> Who, where, what models ?


http://www.ctpowerandsport.com/search/inventory/brand/Ariens

this dealer is selling 2017, 2018, and 2019 models. Any other doubters. My dealer doesn't list inventory. He has two 2016 pro's for sale.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> http://www.ctpowerandsport.com/search/inventory/brand/Ariens
> 
> this dealer is selling 2017, 2018, and 2019 models. Any other doubters. My dealer doesn't list inventory. He has two 2016 pro's for sale.


3100 for an ariens hydro rapid track is a lot of money. After you add the extended warranty you can own the hss1332 with all the bells and whistles for that price.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> http://www.ctpowerandsport.com/search/inventory/brand/Ariens
> 
> this dealer is selling 2017, 2018, and 2019 models. Any other doubters. My dealer doesn't list inventory. He has two 2016 pro's for sale.


I was just there a few days ago! I saw models on floor, and likly thoses exact ones. Im shocked they didnt have them marked down being NOS several years old.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've noticed that dealers don't like to talk about model years.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

northeast said:


> 3100 for an ariens hydro rapid track is a lot of money. After you add the extended warranty you can own the hss1332 with all the bells and whistles for that price.


The Honda HSS 1332 is more money?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

russ01915 said:


> Dealers are still selling 2018 models. So it can still be *14* years young or older. Let's not split hairs Scotty.



No, it cant be 14 years old or younger..
If dealers are still selling 2018 models (or 2017, or 2016, or 1999, or 1972), that's all completely irrelevant, because that doesn't change when the 2004 snowblower was made! 
It can *only* be 17, 16, or 15 years old..as I said.


and its important to get the information correct, when someone is looking to buy a used snowblower and wants to know how old it is, which impacts price. instead of guessing, we can give him specific information. That isn't "splitting hairs", that is "providing helpful and useful information"..


Scot


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Is the date 11/13/2018? When was it manufactured? More importantly when was it placed in service. That is the one that determines age. Maybe it was placed in service in 2005,2006 or latter. If it was, then how old is it? Is it the manufacture date or the date placed in service?

Aren't snow seasons 2017-2018, 2018-2019 etc? With snow blowers It is just foolish marketing. We will paint the rims a darker color and call it 2019. Really?

I could never figure out for the life of me how a car built in 2018 can be a 2019 model in August and September? To go even further, the same car coming off the same assembly line, some are 2018's and some are 2019's.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why is it, that Ariens don't put a manufacture date on the snow blower?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Russ,
Ah, I see the problem now..
I suspect you aren't exactly aware of how "snowblower model years" work..
no biggie, it took us all (on this forum) awhile to figure it out..it can be confusing.
Here are some details:


https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page11.html#question6



So in the case of the particular snowblower model we are talking about, it was made over three model years, 2002, 2003 and 2004.
The individual snowblower in the first post in this thread can be one of those three model years.


2002 model year:
The snowblower was made in mid-2001, went on sale in the Autumn of 2001 as a 2002 model year machine.
(when it was actually sold and first used is irrelevant.."how many years old" is based on when it was made)
The Autumn of 2001 was 17 years ago.


2003 model year:
The snowblower was made in mid-2002, went on sale in the Autumn of 2002 as a 2003 model year machine.
The Autumn of 2002 was 16 years ago.


2004 model year:
The snowblower was made in mid-2003, went on sale in the Autumn of 2003 as a 2004 model year machine.
The Autumn of 2003 was 15 years ago.


Current snowblowers being sold right now, regardless of their model year, is 100% irrelevant and has no bearing on any of this.
New machines made in 2018 are 2019 model year.
yes, many dealers can be selling new machines that are a year or two old..but that has nothing to do with how old the "2004" machine is..



thanks,
Scot


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> The Honda HSS 1332 is more money?


As I said if you buy the 28 hydro rapid track with the extended warranty it’s the same price as the hss1332atd. Now if you want the exact same width as the Honda in an ariens that’s going to be just a bit more. All three machines are from the same dealer.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> http://www.ctpowerandsport.com/search/inventory/brand/Ariens
> 
> this dealer is selling 2017, 2018, and 2019 models. Any other doubters. My dealer doesn't list inventory. He has two 2016 pro's for sale.


Selling a 3 year old machine, though new, for $200 less than MSRP? For $200 more for a 2019 may have more features, improvements, newer technology?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

northeast said:


> 3100 for an ariens hydro rapid track is a lot of money. After you add the extended warranty you can own the hss1332 with all the bells and whistles for that price.


He is going to look at an Ariens 1128PRO . Why is it that you have to proclaim the Honda Hss 1332 in every thread? What the heck does a Honda HSS 1332 got to do with a used Ariens 1128Pro? By the way I would put my Ariens Hydro Pro 32 12v with heated grips up against any machine anytime, and any place. I don't have to proclaim the performance of this machine over and over, it is well known. It's the *KING of SNOW (BLOWERS)*


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Selling a 3 year old machine, though new, for $200 less than MSRP? For $200 more for a 2019 may have more features, improvements, newer technology?


Ariens can sell the same model machine over several seasons. Just different seasons of manufacture. To the average Joe, they might never know the differance. To us, we notice things. Probably why they havnt changed the price. I know a few delers that will cut prices mid to late season to free up space and cash if overstocked.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> Ariens can sell the same model machine over several seasons. Just different seasons of manufacture. To the average Joe, they might never know the differance. To us, we notice things. Probably why they havnt changed the price. I know a few delers that will cut prices mid to late season to free up space and cash if overstocked.


I agree. It appears that Ariens produces the same model over multiple years with some differences but not much. The serial numbers are the key to what year they were made. As some as mentioned, the code on the engine could give you some clues as to the date of manufacture. There was a person who bought a 2019 Honda so he thought, only to find out it had the old style chute which was prone to clogging. I think the dealer was a little sneaky doing that.


----------



## z28lt1 (Oct 18, 2018)

sscotsman said:


> Russ,
> 
> <SNIP>
> Current snowblowers being sold right now, regardless of their model year, is 100% irrelevant and has no bearing on any of this.
> ...


This is all great information, thanks Scott.

One thing, that adds to the confusion and may be slightly contrary to what you have above (but is not really relevant to the original discussion as it will only move the needle, or age a few months either way) is when the model year cutover takes place. Particularly in the instance that there the model doesn't change year over year, the naming of the model year is arbitrary.

For example, my dealer has what they are calling a 2017 model (because it was delivered to them in the 2016-2017 season, I guess), that was not built in 2016, but actually January of 2017. This makes sense, because if a dealer receives and sells something in February of this year, it will still be part of the 2018-2019 model year, and would be a 2019 and not a 2020. So, if they make no changes and keep moving them off the assembly line year round, at what point do we say it is not a 2019 model but now a 2020 model? Or perhaps never, since neither the manufacturer or dealer will even say that for an individual unit?

Again, I understand that isn't relevant if we call this machine 14 years old or not, just tying to learn something here....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

z28lt1 said:


> This is all great information, thanks Scott.
> 
> One thing, that adds to the confusion and may be slightly contrary to what you have above (but is not really relevant to the original discussion as it will only move the needle, or age a few months either way) is when the model year cutover takes place. Particularly in the instance that there the model doesn't change year over year, the naming of the model year is arbitrary.


Im not 100% sure if Ariens specifically does this, but they likely do:

Traditionally, manufacturers that produce both "winter products" (mainly snowblowers) and "summer products" (mainly mowers) make the winter products in the summer, and the summer products in the winter.

So lets say Spring and Summer 2018 - Making snowblowers to be sold in the following Autumn and Winter.
Autumn 2018 and Winter 2018/1019 - Making mowers to be sold the Spring and Summer of 2019.

I dont believe they make both products all the time, side by side, 12 months out of the year.

If this is correct, then there are clear and separate "snowblower making seasons", separated by 6 months.
2018 model year snowblowers made Spring and Summer 2017.
2019 model year snowblowers made Spring and Summer 2018.
2020 model year snowblowers made Spring and Summer 2019.
etc.

each "model year" has a distinct gap separating them, they don't blend together.
Then when its the "off-season" for snowblower manufacturing, when they are making summer mowers, that time can be used for R&D for the following year's new crop of snowblowers..They might choose to keep the same model for 2 or 3 years running, or they might make changes and drop one model number to introduce a new one.

As I said, I have never seen it 100% confirmed that Ariens does this today, but that has been a standard procedure of many/most OPE manufacturers in the past. it seems likely this is still the case. 

Scot


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

This is an interesting subject and I enjoy reading the inputs


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> He is going to look at an Ariens 1128PRO . Why is it that you have to proclaim the Honda Hss 1332 in every thread? What the heck does a Honda HSS 1332 got to do with a used Ariens 1128Pro? By the way I would put my Ariens Hydro Pro 32 12v with heated grips up against any machine anytime, and any place. I don't have to proclaim the performance of this machine over and over, it is well known. It's the *KING of SNOW (BLOWERS)*


What does a new ariens have to do with a used 1128pro? It seems to me that you are the one that posted a link to brand new machines in a thread about a used 1128pro. If Ariens wants to compete with Honda then they need to up their game. Anytime I can tell people how much better a Honda is I will. People should be informed that Ariens is certainly not the “king of snow” they claim to be, And that an ariens is more money for an inferior product. Many people may not realize how much better the Honda’s are I suspect you are one of them. 

Since you are so very confident in your machine and it is indeed the “king of snow” how much money are you prepared to lose proving it? I bet $5000 dollars that my hss1332atd is faster going through 200 yards of heavy wet snow that’s at least 18 inches deep. At the 100 yard mark we both throw a newspaper in the augers then turn around and come back. Will you take the bet? 1332le would not I bet you don’t either!!!

My point is simple Honda makes a better machine for les money imo. If you don’t think so prove me wrong by taking my bet this winter, I will video tape the event for all to see. I will drive up to Beverly to make 5000 bucks any day let’s make this happen. People want information that’s why they come here let’s give them a nice video proving which one is better.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> Who, where, what models ?


That's what the link was about. I was asked who was selling brand new machines , where they were located, and the models and years he was selling. By the way, I would be very happy to take your money. When I win, I'll buy you heated grips and a clean out tool for your clogging.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Northeast and Russ,
That's enough..you are both now done talking about new Ariens and new Hondas, and your personal machines, in this thread.
thanks,
Scot


----------



## razzorm (Nov 11, 2018)

I looked at the machine and it was in very good condition. I offered $650 and it was not accepted. I figured a 15 year old machine even the PRO model was worth no more. I've got an old (1972) Ariens 32" and a little newer 24" Simplicity that both started yesterday so I'm in no hurry to find something.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

He's betting it is snow season and is in great demand. The first offer is the best offer. He may regret he didn't accept your offer. Where are you located?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

He is a fool 500 is tops for that machine if its mint
look for a machine with auto turn ill never buy another without it for personal use
laser straight no triggers to pull or break turns on a dime gives you 12 cents change


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree, I have never had a problem with auto turn on asphalt, cement, or on pavers. It is all automatic and user friendly.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> I agree, I have never had a problem with auto turn on asphalt, cement, or on pavers. It is all automatic and user friendly.


Something we agree on! Yes the auto turn imo works as designed.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

For $650, you could pick up a SHO28 or Deluxe 28 around here. He should have jumped on your offer.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Motor City said:


> For $650, you could pick up a SHO28 or Deluxe 28 around here. He should have jumped on your offer.



I've not seen a 28 sho for less then 850 

28 deluxe 254cc not worth buying
if I see a 28 sho for 650 that will be my small back up blower and sell the st824


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

My experience is similar to the op

The price of high end Ariens has gone up significantly since that unit was originally sold
Original owner goes to sell and sees the price has gone way up so they start their pricing on the used unit at a percentage off from new

Some sell others don’t

Red



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Anything is only worth what someone is willing to pay!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

1132le said:


> I've not seen a 28 sho for less then 850
> 
> 28 deluxe 254cc not worth buying
> if I see a 28 sho for 650 that will be my small back up blower and sell the st824


How much for your 824....I love the 824's....BTW I'm poor....


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

cranman said:


> How much for your 824....I love the 824's....BTW I'm poor....



the st824 soon to be st1024 
1 drift cutter
hmsk100
electric start but not needed starts 1/2 a pull like my other 8 hp

impeller kit
light
weight kit
new auger belt
new adjustable carb
new 5w/30 synthetic
my brother wants it for 300
i bet i coudnt sell it for more then that
but it blows snow better then any new blower short of a 28 sho
cranny you must have atleast 3 st824 by now lol


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

1132le said:


> the st824 soon to be st1024
> 1 drift cutter
> hmsk100
> electric start but not needed starts 1/2 a pull like my other 8 hp
> ...


My latest project is to swap an old 924 series teardrop bucket and cast iron gearbox onto a 12 36 tractor. The axles have to be swapped out to 824 so the tires won't stick out bast the bucket. All done with impeller kit and service except for the axle swap. don't know why I do this stuff.....


----------



## CarbineMan (Jan 8, 2018)

Despite calendar year age, this machine might only have 50-150 hours on it. 

We have a 2004 Ariens 1124 Pro. We bought it 6 years ago and I RAN to the seller with $850 cash as he had other buyers lined up. It cost nearly $2,000 New in 2004. 

We bought a 926 Pro Summer 2014 from a couple moving south for $600. Put a new disk and scraper, lubed it. It was a snowy winter and I sold it in January for $1,000.

Pro models have bigger engines, augers, impeller, Shute, and the model OP is looking at has an automotive style differential. I believe the motor is a 318cc OHV Tecumseh with somewhere between 14-17 lb ft of torque. Ours starts 2nd pull every time.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

CarbineMan said:


> Despite calendar year age, this machine might only have 50-150 hours on it.
> 
> We have a 2004 Ariens 1124 Pro. We bought it 6 years ago and I RAN to the seller with $850 cash as he had other buyers lined up. It cost nearly $2,000 New in 2004.
> 
> ...



The impeller is 14 inch like all other ariens the engine is good at 16 ft lbs
the 926 pro has the same engine as the 11528 you got double what its worth
hope you took him to lunch
i sold a fully restored 2005 1332 13 hp the big brother to that 11528 for 950 1 yr ago


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

cranman said:


> My latest project is to swap an old 924 series teardrop bucket and cast iron gearbox onto a 12 36 tractor. The axles have to be swapped out to 824 so the tires won't stick out bast the bucket. All done with impeller kit and service except for the axle swap. don't know why I do this stuff.....



My 414cc is a beast you will love it on that swap


----------



## CarbineMan (Jan 8, 2018)

1132le said:


> The impeller is 14 inch like all other ariens the engine is good at 16 ft lbs
> the 926 pro has the same engine as the 11528 you got double what its worth
> hope you took him to lunch
> i sold a fully restored 2005 1332 13 hp the big brother to that 11528 for 950 1 yr ago


Some 926’s had B&S motors (that’s what the spec sheet said) and some had the “11.5hp” Tecumseh OHV because there was a shortage. Ours had the Tecumseh, as does our 1124. That was just about the time the “Horsepower” lawsuit came about.

Apparently in January 2015 the same 926 Pro that was only worth $600 in August was worth $1,000 to the suburbanite who bought it....


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

1132le said:


> My 414cc is a beast you will love it on that swap


I've got either 414 or 420 snow engine still in the box for my rat blower project.....but can't pull the trigger on a project yet. This 12 36 had a rotted bucket, and could have been welded to fix, but I thought I'd try a 12 24 rat blower out of it....if I really like it I'll do a 420 24 blower, but I may save the motor for a 32 inch platform....so many decisions!


----------

